

Australian communications minister doesn't understand SSL - robryan
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/we-ditched-bank-details-says-google-20100609-xwuj.html

======
robryan
This is the same guy that has proposed the internet filter in Australia and is
attempting to legislate much tougher regulations on how web companies do
business here than the rest of the world.

It's really worrying that someone who has this kind of power doesn't
understand the basics of how data is transmitted securely online. By his logic
couldn't any intermediary router on the internet read your banking details?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Yes, by his logic they could. Yes, it's worrying that he doesn't understand
security. Clearly he doesn't know he doesn't understand, or doesn't have
advisors that do.

It won't get better unless technically capable people write to the media,
creating the story that the media want to run, that the minister in question
is incompetant. If the media smell blood they will run the story. If it's
based on dispassionate facts about how it really works, incompetents like him
will be left to wreak havoc unimpeded.

Unfortunately, most technically capable people would rather display their
superior knowledge by bitching in blogs and wittering on twitter. That won't
change things.

